# Finally found what I've been looking for!



## TeamPeña (Nov 18, 2014)

2007 A6 3.2 Auto Quattro. Amaretto Leather interior. Full tech package. 

First automatic car I've ever owned. Second Audi, yet 4th VAG.





First few things I've done is maintenance; Trans flush/fill, Oil/Filter, Cabin filters, air filter, spark plugs. I have a fuel filter waiting and both valve gaskets waiting. I went ahead and put on the 19x8.5 ET35's with 255/40r19 with new TPMS. Also needed a new Key fob because of water damage to the original (and only). I am extremely excited to get rid of the tail light tint because I think it's just horrible. I also have a mesh grille waiting along with H&R springs. I also am not a huge fan of the front bumper so in my garage is this lip;



Tell me what you think!


----------



## cal3thousand (Apr 4, 2016)

*Nice!*

I like it!

Did you do the tint, smoked lights, and rims yourself or was it like that?

Nice lip too. Which one is that?


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

wow beautiful car congrats, I want to look for an avant now too. I did not even realize that we got that car here in the States. I have never seen one in person. How difficult was it to find one?


----------



## TeamPeña (Nov 18, 2014)

Didn't realize I haven't responded in this for a while. It wasn't too difficult to find one but rather very difficult to find the exactl one I wanted. This has almsot every feature I could want and in white. I also since replaced the tail lights with brand new ones because I couldn't get the old spray tint off. Just did exhaust a few weeks ago.


----------



## TeamPeña (Nov 18, 2014)




----------

